# wierd question



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

who else thinks that there pontiac or any car has a personality of its own???

i deffinatly think my 65 does.wierd and i know its a car but i think it does


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> who else thinks that there pontiac or any car has a personality of its own???
> 
> i deffinatly think my 65 does.wierd and i know its a car but i think it does


you sound like me
old n senile:lol::lol:
its all in your mind
but hey,,,thats all that matters


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

haha yes thatsall that matters:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My car definitely has an Attitude.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had a '66 that was strange: I had it for about 11 years, and had 3 motors in it, etc., no matter what motor was in it at the time, it was always waay faster than my oter 4 GTO's (at that time I had 5!!). I started with a 400, then a '65 389, then a '66 389, etc. The car got the nickname "The Bomb", but this was early 80's, before the phrase became popular again (My dad called his '49 Olds 88 a Bomb back in '50). So, it was like the car was haunted. It ALWAYS won races, even when outmatched. It was a razor-straight Montero Red Hardtop with a black interior and a 4 speed. 355 gears. When I sold the car in 1991, It had a failrly mild '66 389 with a carter AFB on it. I swear it would still stomp my '65 with a hotter 389 and tripower. My current '67 convertible that I've had for 25 years also has it's own personality (Likes to vapor lock when waaaay out of town, or out of state), and My current '65, which I've had for 27 years, is stone reliable EXCEPT when it was my only running car, back in 1982, and I had a long commute to work: I almost broke up with my girlfriend because EVERY weekend I was rebuilding something on the car. They're all different, and they DO have personalities. One thing learned over many years: threat them with RESPECT and they'll respect you!!!
Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> who else thinks that there pontiac or any car has a personality of its own???
> 
> i deffinatly think my 65 does.wierd and i know its a car but i think it does


I'm not sure if the car has a personality or if it's the 35 years or so taken off my age every time I drive my '67 goat. It's probably the latter according to my girl friend, who tries, but still doesn't "get it" with these classics.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you been watching too many Stephen King movies? CHRISTINE arty:


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

sounds something like me,,,i replaced everything in my interior except the rear seat
why??
because that seat is where i bedded over 112 ladies back in my younger days
cant sit there now because the springs broke and you sit on the floor


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

okay okay guys, I know I'm pretty new to this GTO thing although I've been into them for years, but I definitely agree that they have personality. I "bonded" with my car as soon as I drove it. Now, it seems that it's just sitting there saying, "thank you, thank you!"

Linda


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree
Your GTO is definately all American Male.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know mine has a personality....
When ever I get in and start her up..... she purrrrrrrrs. 
When I want her to move she screams.
She lets me know when she's thirsty. 
She lets me know when she wants cleaned.
If I neglect to donate her life's blood for recycling, she will let me know when to do a transfusion. 
When she's feeling weak she will let me know she needs a charge.
She lets me drive her but she calls the shots....


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm sounds very familiar to me.


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine ironically has the same personality as my wife. 
1. If I treat them bad, they treat me "REALLY BAD" in return, so I learn my lesson.
2. They both seem to deprive my wallet of any extra $$$ on practically a daily basis.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Man If You Bedded That Many Chicks In It You Should Frame That Dang Back Seat!


----------

